# Maximum operating temperature?



## morac (Mar 14, 2003)

I had a water leak in my home and there's currently equipment to lower the humidity in my home and heat it up. For awhile my air conditioning was keeping the heat in check, but as it's actually cold out tonight, the AC appears to have lost the battle.

Currently the MBT is 47 and the room temperature is 81 according to my thermostat. 

My question is what is the maximum operating temperature of a Roamio?


----------



## lessd (Jan 23, 2005)

morac said:


> I had a water leak in my home and there's currently equipment to lower the humidity in my home and heat it up. For awhile my air conditioning was keeping the heat in check, but as it's actually cold out tonight, the AC appears to have lost the battle.
> 
> Currently the MBT is 47 and the room temperature is 81 according to my thermostat.
> 
> My question is what is the maximum operating temperature of a Roamio?


I will guess the unit will shout down at too high a temp. I don't think TiVo ever gave a max temp for the MB.


----------



## JoeKustra (Dec 7, 2012)

Seems 25F above ambient is normal. Since the fan is so small that's not too bad. If SMART was used we would know the drive temp too.


----------



## morac (Mar 14, 2003)

I found this support document that recommends that the room temperature not be above 95F, which is the standard recommendation for computers/laptops.

The room got up to 86F and the Roamio's MBT only went up to 48, so I guess what's hot for people, isn't hot for TiVo.


----------

